# Arabian Warmbloods?



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

I am now on the look out for a new show horse! Soooo exited! So, my instructor and I have decided that an Arabian Warmblood is a perfect fit for me. Could you guys tell me everything you know about..
ARABIAN WARMBLOODS ?
Thank you!​


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's no such thing. Arabians are hotbloods, and there's no cross that can take a hotblood and a coldblood and make a warmblood.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

What exactly is an Arabian Warmblood?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

There is no such thing - if your coach is suggesting you purchase an "Arabian Warmblood," perhaps it's in your best interest to find a new coach. Now, Arabian/Warmblood crosses (two different breeds) do exist... Could she have been saying this instead? (In which case, don't kick her to the curb haha)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry guys! My mistake! Yes I was implying that as a cross. An Arabian crossed with a Warmblood. Haha.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Hot blooded............


----------



## ArabBossMare (Jul 11, 2012)

Arabian / Warmblood crosses were a "thing" a few years ago but from what I've seen, have gotten harder to find. They generally are awesome crosses though with the best of both worlds.

Now, I do remember when a few were crossing draft with Arabians attempting to make a "warmblood" type. They seemed to be either one extreme or the other with a lot of mismatched body parts (going solely off the ones I saw and investigated because I was tempted to try this type of cross myself) ie... big heads, small bodies and frames. I'm sure there were some good results, but by and large it was a fad that came in and left rather quickly


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

arab/wb crosses are actually registerable as Arabian Warmbloods in Aus  at the moment it's considered a "derivative" registration rather than a breed but in years to come that will likely change.

And the Trakehner studbook allows crosses to TB's and Arabians (and Anglo's) to make "purebred" Trakehners, for the purpose of refining the breed. In theory you could have a horse that was 7/8 Arabian, 1/8 Trake, but if its parents on both sides were studbook registered/approved it would be registered as a purebred.

I actually REALLY like the cross, and have met several that are simply lovely people. BIG personalities, but talented, athletic, and stunning to look at. You hope for the best of both worlds with the beautiful Arabian head and refinement, and the WB movement, power and athleticism. It's a really popular cross atm in Aus and proving quite successful in the eventing world.


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> And the Trakehner studbook allows crosses to TB's and Arabians (and Anglo's) to make "purebred" Trakehners, for the purpose of refining the breed. In theory you could have a horse that was 7/8 Arabian, 1/8 Trake, but if its parents on both sides were studbook registered/approved it would be registered as a purebred.


This is not QUITE true, at least not in the US. While the horse can be REGISTERED with the ATA, it would not be considered a purebred, nor would it be eligible for inclusion in the OFFICIAL studbook. The percentage of thoroughbred or arab blood cannot be that high for the horse to be considered for Official Stud Book (OSB) approval. For example, if you have a OSB approved "purebred" Trakehner mare whose dam was a Preliminary Stud Book (PSB) approved thoroughbred, you cannot breed the OSB approved mare to an OSB approved thoroughbred or arabian stallion and have that resulting foal be eligible for OSB approval. The stallion cannot have a TB or Arabian parent. 

Clear as mud?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I too have seen Arabian Warmbloods in Australia and they're often referred to as a breed even if they are a derivative. I haven't known too many, but I know one very nice one. She's smart and a good size with a lovely head. 

I personally quite like Arab crosses with most breeds, it can make a nice, smart horse. I'm not a huge fan of warmbloods, they often seem a little "dull" (although certainly not all). I think Arab adds a little spark to them. 

Although, I always thought warmbloods were bought because of their long line of purpose breeding for the english disciplines. It is this ancestry and characteristics caused by it that justifies their price. If you just cross the horse out especially with a breed that is not bred for similar purposes and with notably different conformation - doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose? Sure they're lovely horses but there are plenty of lovely horses out there that don't cost a fortune. 

Just my thought on the whole thing, but I don't know much about breeding or warmbloods. 

I'd just advise to go with the horse that best suits you - unless you're buying a really young one I don't think breeding is hugely important.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^lol i dont know any dull warmbloods !!!

i personally know a few arab/hanoverians and im really not a fan. none of them have great conformation and their body parts are a bit awkward. i dont think it works out well to breed horses of two totally different breeds.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

I have seen a few of these crosses at Arabian Sport Horse Nationals. They were lovely and very competitive in halter, dressage, and hunter classes.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

I am aware that Arabians are hot blooded! I am not that absent minded.  They do exsist though. Thanks guys. I just wanted to see if anybody knew something about them.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I just Wiki, hat warm and cold blood.

Wouldnt a National Show horse, which is an Arabian, American saddlebred cross be right up the OP's alley ? Just dont buy the one I am saving for.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

An Arabian/Warmblood cross is one of the nicest crosses out there. I know someone who crossed an Arabian mare with a Hanoverian, really nice result. They make excellant dressage horses.

If it is a dressage type horse you want, I wouldn't look for a Saddlebred cross, they are more upright and have more of the up and down action, rather than the long extensions that are required for dressage. I'm not saying that not all Saddlebreds can't do dressage, but they typically do not have the ground-covering reach in their stride, just generally speaking.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

That cross sounds nice too. I would use him/her mainly for jumping. I have a Quarter Pony, but I outgrew her and this is the first and last season I can jump in shows. I am doing 2 foot right now because we don't fit anymore! It makes me cry!


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

I have personally bred Arab X Trakehner two times. The nicerst filly was by an approved Trakehner stallion, and out of an ATA PSB approved Arabian mare. That particular mare had had a couple of very nice Trakehner/Arab foals. I can dig up photos if anyone is interested. She sold before she was even weaned, and for very good money. I think when it is done right, it's a fabulous cross, and that particular filly was eligible for inspection into the OSB, due to her dams' previous PSB approval. 

The other filly, out of a VERY nice Trakehner mare and by an Arabian stallion is also very nice, but she was more "arab-y" than the other. A bit too refined for my tastes. She was eligible for insp[ection into the PSB, due to her sires' approval status (unapproved Arabian stallion).


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Arabians and TBs were used after WW2 to replenish and improve the warmblood breeds of Europe.
so the cross is a logical and sought after one.
Shalom


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

I will have to look that up!  Thank you guys!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Joie said:


> This is not QUITE true, at least not in the US. While the horse can be REGISTERED with the ATA, it would not be considered a purebred, nor would it be eligible for inclusion in the OFFICIAL studbook. The percentage of thoroughbred or arab blood cannot be that high for the horse to be considered for Official Stud Book (OSB) approval. For example, if you have a OSB approved "purebred" Trakehner mare whose dam was a Preliminary Stud Book (PSB) approved thoroughbred, you cannot breed the OSB approved mare to an OSB approved thoroughbred or arabian stallion and have that resulting foal be eligible for OSB approval. The stallion cannot have a TB or Arabian parent.
> 
> Clear as mud?


No I get it  My favourite stallion (recently deceased) was registered Trakehner (purebred) and Arabian Warmblood, and his dam was a registered Anglo Arab (and Anglos can ONLY have Arab/TB blood). I'm pretty sure there IS a minimum amount of Trake blood they have to have to be considered purebred, but it's less than 50% or this stallion wouldn't have been registered as a purebred.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

There are some very nice arabian warmbloods around, I was looking at a 2 year old to purchase a while ago, very very flash looking baby, super paces but wasn't good enough over the back for what I wanted.
I have found that more often than not, they tend to have big warmblood paces, but a fairly tight back - good show horses! 

And those that think warmbloods are dull, clearly don't know terribly many genuine warmbloods  Both of my hanoverians are very sparky, the 10 year old is a little TOO reactive, and the rising 2 year old is a major eager beaver!!!!


----------



## 3Shagyas (Apr 11, 2021)

Speed Racer said:


> There's no such thing. Arabians are hotbloods, and there's no cross that can take a hotblood and a coldblood and make a warmblood.


The term "Arabian Warmblood" is often a euphanism for an Arabian/Warmblood cross. It simply means a horse that has one Arabian parent
and one warmblood parent.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

2012 thread.


----------

